
Show HN: SEC – Startup Equity Calculator - ryanckulp
http://startupequitycalculator.herokuapp.com
======
exslacker
why do i have to log in? i cant see from outside what benefites it adds me
over [http://foundrs.com/](http://foundrs.com/)

